# Denon AVR4520CI at BB for $1500



## Bullitt5094 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a screaming deal in my opinion. I've had this amp for 2+ years replacing a trusty, but dated, B&K pushing B&W 804s mains in a Stereo + HT application. I've not found it lacking in any performance category for the $2400 I paid for it. BB has it on sale for $1500. Gotta to be the best audiophile investment of the day. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-i...iver/5923185.p?id=1218726425631&skuId=5923185


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's been this price on Amazon for a while. Good deal though and I'd imagine with the new models coming out that price will continue to drop.


----------



## oclakerfan (Aug 1, 2014)

JBrax said:


> It's been this price on Amazon for a while. Good deal though and I'd imagine with the new models coming out that price will continue to drop.



I didn't even see the price at amazon, but this is the lowest price I've seen other than a few smaller online retailers. I'd save on tax with those but i like the convenience of instore pickup or return. Would love to see if price drops more but i need the receiver for my new home theater setup so I think I'll bite


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I clicked on the link just now and, as it currently stands, the price is $2K.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

Great receiver but it's over 2 years old. It should be less than $1500. At $1000 it would be a good buy.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It's a great AVR for sure. The one I would get it I were buying today. But, I think its replacement will offer Atmos...which is very intriguing. So these things should be closing out to make room!


----------



## oclakerfan (Aug 1, 2014)

Tonto said:


> It's a great AVR for sure. The one I would get it I were buying today. But, I think its replacement will offer Atmos...which is very intriguing. So these things should be closing out to make room!


for people not worried about atmos, I think this would a fine for a few years right? I'm running 4ohm speakers so I wanted a receiver that was very capable. At this pricepoint I'm not sure what my alternatives would be. I didn't like the pioneer elite sound so I narrowed it down to the 4520 or Yamaha adventage. The 3040 is out of my budget so I'm now down to 4520 or the 2040. People rave about audessey xt32 so the 4520 is what I ended up buying (but order still in process so I can still change my mind). I just hope I don't feel like I'm buying an outdated receiver. The 4520 doesn't have wifi, Bluetooth, no digital audio to zone 2, etc.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

oclakerfan said:


> for people not worried about atmos, I think this would a fine for a few years right? I'm running 4ohm speakers so I wanted a receiver that was very capable. At this pricepoint I'm not sure what my alternatives would be. I didn't like the pioneer elite sound so I narrowed it down to the 4520 or Yamaha adventage. The 3040 is out of my budget so I'm now down to 4520 or the 2040. People rave about audessey xt32 so the 4520 is what I ended up buying (but order still in process so I can still change my mind). I just hope I don't feel like I'm buying an outdated receiver. The 4520 doesn't have wifi, Bluetooth, no digital audio to zone 2, etc.


That's just the nature of the beast when purchasing electronics. Even the early adopters will own outdated gear at some point. If 4K and Atmos don't interest you in the near future I'd say you're just fine with the 4520.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

If anyone is wanting to buy this receiver and doesn't mind buying refurbished, accessories4less has it for $1100 http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-flagship-home-theater-receiver-150wpc/1.html

Worth the $400 savings over the Best Buy price IMO.


----------



## oclakerfan (Aug 1, 2014)

JBrax said:


> That's just the nature of the beast when purchasing electronics. Even the early adopters will own outdated gear at some point. If 4K and Atmos don't interest you in the near future I'd say you're just fine with the 4520.


thanks, I decided I'll keep the 4520.


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

oclakerfan said:


> thanks, I decided I'll keep the 4520.


Let us know you're thoughts. I'm tossing around the idea of a new receiver to replace my Onkyo 1007.


----------



## oclakerfan (Aug 1, 2014)

It's now $999 at bestbuy!!!! NO reason not to jump in. I called bestbuy and got the price adjustment from the purchase last week


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

That's very, very tempting


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a great price and very tempting! I've always wanted to hear the difference between Audyssey XT versus XT32 and the difference it might make on my setup.


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

Just ordered...


----------



## jnnt29 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just clicked on the link and it shows the 4520 for $999.98. That's an incredible price.


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

In a strange twist of events, the price is now $1599... I hope they'll honor the $999 I paid.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Over on AVS, some people have went to the store ans got them to search for a 4520, and got the $999 price. One guy got it down to $700 something with his BB rewards card added.


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

I got so happy, the email said Order Almost Ready for Pickup... I thought it said Order Ready for Pickup!


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

What is a better buy X5200 for $1650 or 4520 for 999 , upgrading from 3808ci


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

zibawal said:


> What is a better buy X5200 for $1650 or 4520 for 999 , upgrading from 3808ci


If 4K is in your near future and Dolby Atmos intrigues you then the X5200 is probably the one for you. Otherwise that 4520 is a great deal and probably the one I'd personally purchase.


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

Order delayed... Looks like a lot of people jumped on the deal. Did anyone get there shipped 4520 yet?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new receiver and will be selling my Onkyo 809 when they fix it for a second time. This looks great and the right price point. I'll be going to pick this up tonight. Any reviews you all know about? I don't want to repeat my Onkyo experience.


----------



## trolly (Oct 24, 2009)

I returned the display model which I got for $837 for an audible hum and they sold me a new one for same price-Extremely happy with it.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Picked this up on Thursday for $1500 and LOVE it. They didn't know about the in store price but I'm going to try and get someone else to see if I can get it cheaper. Either way I love it.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Me too, ready to depart with my beloved companion 3808CI
I hope it finds a good home


----------

